# Hilfe bei Videobearbeitung ( Dringend!)



## herbi (25. Juli 2011)

Servus HGT´ler,...

ich möchte 10 kleiner Videoclips zu einem zusammenfassen,...!

Es sind mp4 Dateien,...die Filmchen wurden von mir mit Format Factory in wmv Dateien umgewandelt so das Windos Moviemaker(WMM) sie erkennen kann,...

Das zusammenfügen mit WMM funzt ja,...dann veröffentliche ich den gesammten Film auf der Festplatte ,....wenn ich ihn aber dann abspielen lasse kommen nur Streifen,...die Musik ist hörbar,....!????!

Leider drängt die Zeit,...ich sollte den Film bis morgen haben,....

Bitte helft mir weiter,....Danke


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Videobearbeitung ( Dringend!)*

Hallo Herbi,

Du hast Post...


----------



## Koifrau (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Videobearbeitung ( Dringend!)*

Sonst probiere es doch mal VideoSpin. Kann so ziemlich alle Formate und ist für einen Monat kostenlos.


----------



## herbi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Videobearbeitung ( Dringend!)*

Hallo,...

an Alle die mir ihre Hilfe angeboten hatten,...

Es hat sich dann einer per Mail aus unserer Umgebung gefunden ,...der das übernommen hat,....

Danke nochmals für Euere Hilfsbereitschaft,... 

Ich fühl mich hier Wohl,....

Ein Filmchen haben wir auf Youtube verlinkt hier der Link:

AnimaDea

Vielleicht gefällts ja dem einen oder anderen,...


----------

